# ***¿Que ciudad peruana es esta ?***



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> paita


 :cheers:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esa es Paita!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Nadie pone fotos??? weno yo pongo esta, ta bien facil.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan, no deben decir el nombre de la ciudad hasta que alguien la adivine, está bacán el juego.

A ver a ver, la foto de Claudia me parece que es de Matucana, he estado allí, se me hace similar.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me da la impresion que es del sur ,,, tal vez ,, Tacna ? , Mollendo ? ,, unque me inclino mas por tacna !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Esa es Paita!


jjaja no te gane ahh, claro px y no va ser :cheers: 

claudia esa es tacna?


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

TACna digo yo.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Claudia te pasas!!!! :runaway: !!!geografa!!!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaja! Si es Tacna! Liquid pon otra


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

este es recontra hiper facil, que lugar es este


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Chiclashooooo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

seee, ves taba facil


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu ese es el nuevo mall?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Y esta?








esta frente al sitio


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

^^ lima, seee sevill esa foto de ese mall, es el chiclayo real plaza


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve Bravazo el mall!! Es Lima sí, pero en verdad para ser más exacto esa es una de las Islas de Asia, frente a Las Palmas, Asia.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

A ver si adivinan esta ....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Mollendo :cheer:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

a ver esta


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

moyobamba


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

y esta: ta facil


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

machu picchu


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me asombra tu inteligencia. :master: :crazy:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> me asombra tu inteligencia. :master: :crazy:


es la envidia...es la envidia....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jaja si maestro. :laugh: ok, sigamos con el thread alguien sabe??


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ica? no...arequipa? no...tacna?---


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

que buen conocimiento geografico Liquid ....no se ,, moquegua ?!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> que buen conocimiento geografico Liquid ....no se ,, moquegua ?!


seee :cheer: :cheer: tu turno


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

estaba cerca...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

a ver ..... esta ! ... adivinen ...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Puno?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Es Puno!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

huancayo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

chan-chan


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> huancayo


 Correcto ! :rock: ,, siguela !


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> chan-chan


jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmmm me acuerdo de esa foto y si no me equivoco es tacna no?
y el lugar es toquepala


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

alrededor de chimbote !?!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Asu que locaso :eek2: no pense que mi thread tuviese TANTA pero TANTA acogida(6 paginas en menos de un dia) nunca me lo hubiese imaginadao yo hize este thread para mostrar esas fotos de arequipa , y miren en lo que se ha convertido .
No importa porque igual esta muy entretenido


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

La ciudad perdida de "El Dorado"?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> Haber yo ... que ciuada es esta


Es Juli...en la Region Puno.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

eso chalaco acertaste :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juli la Roma Aymara.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Falta saber el nombre de la ciudad que puso Skyperu...

Sera Pisac?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que ciudad es esta?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última de hecho está en la costa, será Tumbes????


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Sullana?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Obviamente Rafo no va a postear absolutamente nada q no esté relacionado con Arequipa...así que OBVIAMENTE la ciudad de la foto es Arequipa.


Jajaja!!! Así es, J Block.  Ni vuelta que darle.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

No es Tumbes y tampoko Sullana...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

talara o sechura???


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

No liquid.. es otra ciudad!!!
Si me adivinan q ciudad es; les prometo q posteare un thread completo de esa region.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Morropón


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Nah!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

nadie acierta la foto que puse!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


>





skyperu34 said:


> nadie acierta la foto que puse!


No tengo ni idea pero que hermoso tejado.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

puede ser Cajamarca por el tejado y por lo forestal..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

chincheros o algun pueblo cusqueño ???


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

la victoria


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece algun pueblo de amazonas, si no es Lamas, uno por allí cerca.


----------

